# MAC artist in the UK?



## Mechta (Dec 31, 2010)

so basically,it's my dream job to work for mac and be a make up artist, but how do i become one in the uk? right now i'm only 16 (doing as levels) what kinda college do i need to go to be a make up artist? and what kinda courses do i need?
  	all help is greatly appericated


----------



## spunky (Jan 16, 2011)

you need to do something along the lines of HND make up artistry. not sure where you can do that in england, but there's 3 colleges in scotland running that course.

  	you should also hand in your cv to your local counter and check http://www.esteelaudercareers.co.uk/retail/mac/index.html regularly for job openings


----------

